
A brief visual history of MARC cataloging at the Library of Congress - benbreen
http://sappingattention.blogspot.com/2017/05/a-brief-visual-history-of-marc.html
======
blakesterz
wow, some of those comments are brutal

 _" You missed out on all the changes in date coding practice, subjective
current practices and subjective historical applicationS of work that most of
us have spent years and money on Masters degrees, and years of practice,
understanding ourselves. DH is so much more than collecting matching data
points and visualizing them!"_

Catalogers. Reminds me of why I never look at AUTOCAT, the mailing list for
Catalogers.

------
ThinkingGuy
I love articles like this, where multiple fields of interest of mine all
intersect (in this case: literature, taxonomy, and data visualization).

